# 80% of Kindergartend kids correctly answered this riddle. Can you?



## LadyCalvinist (May 29, 2009)

What is greater than God,
More evil than the devil,
The poor hve it, the rich need it,
And if you eat it, you'll die?

..............















Nothing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 29, 2009)

I correctly answered the question.


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

"Nothing" could be the only answer even if it was untrue about all of them but the first.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 29, 2009)

The answer is: Nothing.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 29, 2009)

Cool little test for nearly 1 am


----------



## Marrow Man (May 29, 2009)

It reminds me of a riddle I read long ago:

"What do all men love more than life,
hate more than death or mortal strife;
The miser spends, the spendthrift saves,
And all men take to their graves?"

The answer is the same: "Nothing."

Now the riddle is this: where did I read that riddle?

If you can guess, then you will know just how big of a geek I was (or am).


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 29, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It reminds me of a riddle I read long ago:
> 
> "What do all men love more than life,
> hate more than death or mortal strife;
> ...



Joseph Lemmings "Riddles, Riddles, Riddles"?


----------

